
Wikileaks Refused to Publish Manafort Family Texts, So Someone Else Did - dmschulman
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180723/23541840296/wikileaks-refused-to-publish-manafort-family-texts-so-someone-else-did.shtml
======
artichokeheart
Well it's pretty obvious that Wikileaks is compromised. Question is who will
step into the breach. Because whilst the dry still might release valuable
information it will now be tainted with "but what did they leave out". I guess
that's a universal journalistic issue (I'm not here to debate if leaking raw
documents is journalism). Who do you trust?

~~~
chii
To me, Wikileaks is known to be compromised as soon as they have leaked the
Hillary email. The timing is too nicely paired and the only actor benefitting
is Russia.

But as with all propaganda, critical viewing and multiple sources are the
tools to defeat them.

~~~
tilertex
There's an explanation that makes a lot more sense:

Wikileaks leaked the emails of the campaign manager for a candidate that's
official stance on Assange was "can't we just drone the guy?"

Or, perhaps, as you seem to suggest, everyone is a Russian agent

~~~
mrpopo
Either way (whether Wikileaks is compromised, or they have arguably
justifiable preferences for/against specific candidates), I think they should
no longer be trusted as they have obviously showed bias.

~~~
tilertex
I don't think Wikileaks has ever claimed that they publish everything they
receive.

Maybe they couldn't verify it's legitimacy.

Maybe they didn't find the texts of someone's daughter particularly
interesting.

Maybe they haven't finished reviewing them yet.

Let's not throw the baby out with the bath water just yet.

------
mariodiana
> [W]hen faced with an opportunity to post the equivalent of the Podesta
> emails on the Trump side, it appears that Assange decided not to do it.

The Podesta emails were from the personal email account of John Podesta. Many
of the emails were used for professional purposes. By contrast, the emails
here are from Paul Manafort's daughter's account. In the first, Podesta is
both the owner of the email account and the subject of interest. In the
second, the subject of interest is not the owner of the email account. The two
cases are not "equivalent."

------
icanhackit
Just a hunch - I feel as though Wikileaks is hanging on to any dirt they have
on the Republicans and Trump's clique so they can use it as leverage should
Julian Assange be taken into custody in the UK. All it would take is a taste
of what they have to make the administration apply pressure on the DoJ to halt
deportation.

~~~
duxup
Based on what?

~~~
icanhackit
First, it's a hunch so there is nothing to support its veracity. But Assange
has never been caught without a backup plan and he'd be stupid to put all of
his cards on the table.

~~~
duxup
What would not being caught with a backup plan look like to you?

Would getting stuck in an embassy qualify?

~~~
icanhackit
Not sure whether you're saying being stuck in an embassy meant he lacked a
backup plan or whether it was one, but I'd side with him being able to stay in
the embassy as a backup plan considering WL suspected there was a secret grand
jury indictment against Assange.

